# Google Chrome - Playing Videos?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I noticed that I cant seem to play videos on the chrome browser but I can just fine on dolphin browser? Any suggestions on how to get chrome to work?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

CC268 said:


> I noticed that I cant seem to play videos on the chrome browser but I can just fine on dolphin browser? Any suggestions on how to get chrome to work?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


On what rom?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Don't think chrome supports flash

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Don't think chrome supports flash
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


That is what I thought...too bad because its a great browser

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Don't think chrome supports flash
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


That sucks. Chrome on the desktop has Flash built-in. They should add it to the mobile version too.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah but guess they want to focus HTML 5 and not flash as adobe isn't doing it for android anymore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I find that so odd. There will always be old flash sites around.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well lookbat apple with all the flash sites around. Theve still haven't put flash on any of the iPhones or touches. Guess its what their personal preference is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

